# Should you sell a collection as a whole or piece it out?



## bgouker (Nov 12, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on selling a collection as a whole or piece it out? I have a maglite collection I am selling, it has solitaires, AAA mags, AA mags, all the Nascar issues,, flamed out ones and the coveted gold. I am trying to figure out the best way to liquidate. I have changed focus on collecting again.
Thank you,
Bgouker


----------



## nitnapz (Nov 12, 2007)

i was thinking the same. 

one by one should bring in more $.not too many nutbags would shell out hundreds if they only wanted one or two prize pieces


----------



## Mrgooch (Nov 12, 2007)

It should be easier to sell to the individual buyer. Each buyer has a different interest and can afford one piece. Looking for one buyer to take the entire collection means laying out a greater amount of money at one time. He may not want all of the items in the collection.


----------



## NeonLights (Nov 13, 2007)

All together for less bother and hassle, you get to ship one package instead of potentially dozens, but usually for a lot less money. Seperate them and you might get 50-100% more for the collection, but it will cost a lot more time on your part to individually package and ship them all.


----------



## coloradogps (Nov 16, 2007)

Break it up!

It will give more people an opportunity to get neat stuff...


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 16, 2007)

Obviously, selling them in one go would be much easier. Saves time, money and hassle. But if the collection is expensive, you would be better off selling them seperately. So it still depends on you, whether you want the cash fast or you don't mind waiting for a bit........all the best


----------



## KLC (Nov 17, 2007)

I would be interested in purchasing a few lights, or possibly the entire collection. Please PM with the list of lights offered for sale. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Nov 17, 2007)

piece it out, and if they are surefire [aka Lego-able], consider selling individual flashlights in parts


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 17, 2007)

Good grief. Piece it out. Make more money!!!

Bill


----------



## will (Nov 18, 2007)

If you piece it out - you may end up with some that don't sell. You will still do better by breaking it up.


----------

